# Does anyone know how to extract pins on the Nissan Leaf BMS cell tap connectors?



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks similar to mitsubishi ECU connectors--if it is then on the opposite side is a small inset plastic locking plate that must be lifted in order to unlock the terminals. A thin metal strip or probe tip can be slid in to depress the terminal spring clip(s) to allow the terminals to slide out the back. It is nearly impossible to remove a terminal if the locking plate feature is engaged. Sometimes the locking plate is inserted from the front side between the rows--can't tell from the photo.

There are utube videos of homemade tools also.

And a google search on connector depinning images will show variations.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Similar, but not the same... 

If I could find out who made the connectors, and find a drawing showing the connector opened up with no pins inserted.

I could figure out how to extract the pins. 

There are no manufacture markings on the connectors.

Here are some more pics from different angles...


















And here is the mate to the connectors:









Thanks, 
Wolf


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Pitch on the connector? 

Reminds me of a jst like this https://www.jst.co.uk/downloads/series/eCPI_(15-09-04).pdf

http://www.mouser.co.uk/ProductDetail/JST/HCHFB-09-KE/?qs=E2QQ6zUxmFUHX3qrlcPgJQ%3d%3d

So you need to put a small metal pin/tab into the hole to unhook the terminal, quite a pain in the butt to do.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

They are smaller, and the mate does not have staggered pins.

I think they are 2mm pin pitch, 3mm row pitch, I will have to measure when I get home.

Thanks,
Wolf



Tomdb said:


> Pitch on the connector?
> 
> Reminds me of a jst like this https://www.jst.co.uk/downloads/series/eCPI_(15-09-04).pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/564/eCPT-334507.pdf

these have a pitch or 2mm and row spacing of 2.5mm


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

I measured the connectors and they are 2mm pin spacing by 3mm row spacing.
I have no idea who makes the connectors.

But, by looking at the other connectors with double latches, I figured out how to extract the pins. 

Thanks to everyone that pointed me in the right direction. 

Step 1.
Use a safety pin to lift up and push the connector latch forward:









Step 2.
Then pull the latch up, into this position:









Step 3.
On the front of the connector Insert the safety pin to depress the plastic finger that locks the pin, note that this is the hole directly below the pin you want to extract:









Step 4.
While the pin latch is depressed, pull the wire from the back side of the connector:









Thanks again,
Wolf


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

*Stein Air*

These guys should have the actual tool you need. Maybe send them some clear pictures.

http://www.steinair.com/product-category/tools/


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Stein Air*



nucleus said:


> These guys should have the actual tool you need. Maybe send them some clear pictures.
> 
> http://www.steinair.com/product-category/tools/


Thanks, but the safety pin works perfectly.
Took about a minute to eject all the pins:










I have all the safety covers cut to the correct size now, just need to re-route all the BMS cell tap wires back to the connector in the correct order.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

did you find any part number or vendor clues with the locks open or separated connector shells?


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

kennybobby said:


> did you find any part number or vendor clues with the locks open or separated connector shells?


Nope, they might be custom for Nissan...

The only markings are:

"PBT" but, I think that is the plastic type: Polybutylene terephthalate (PBT)

"E4" on the 32 pin connector, and "E11" on the 24 pin connector.

Pin numbers are also located on four corners of the back of the connector tab.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe these are all AMP/TYCO/TE MULTILOCK 025, 040, and 070 Series connectors with a 2.2mm Pitch.

I'm away from home and don't have my BMS notes with me but I have attached the data sheets that I found on my laptop 

iirc I used the 025 series shells and crimps when I rewired my BMS sense leads. I believe the difference between the 025/040/070 series is the current rating.

Looks like Mouser stocks the parts in the US (here).


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's the extraction tool for the 025 crimps...


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> I believe these are all AMP/TYCO/TE MULTILOCK 025, 040, and 070 Series connectors with a 2.2mm Pitch.
> 
> I'm away from home and don't have my BMS notes with me but I have attached the data sheets that I found on my laptop
> 
> ...



Amp/Tyco/TE are quite proud of there parts, and thus always have the logo on them...

So the connectors on the Leaf BMS / Cell taps are probably lower cost compatible clones...

If the Amp/Tyco/TE MultiLock series can mate with them. 

Thanks for the info,
Wolf


----------



## zepol_wube (Oct 31, 2015)

I ordered these pins, https://www.newark.com/te-connectivity-amp/1123343-1/contact-receptacle-24-20awg-crimp/dp/04H0563?st=1123343 
They do not seem to fit for two reasons. They seem just a shade too large, but more importantly the flag on one edge is on the wrong edge. Like a right left thing. Has anyone found the proper replacement socket for these connectors?


----------

